# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Advice

## HuntnFish

Hi all

New to the forums and hunting in general not to mention bow hunting. I am in the process of getting setup with the help of a shop here who seem to really helpful and wanting to get the setup correct for me. i was hoping you guys might have some advice or does and donts ... really any suggestions or comments welcome

----------


## chris-b

go to a local achery club and learn to shoot properly. Get your form correct early and at the start, it will be so much easier not having to unlearn bad habits.

then fling a crap load of sticks down range, try to consitently get 15cm groups out to about 30m before you aim at anyhting living

----------


## veitnamcam

And learn where the vitals(lungs preferably) are from any angle on bigger game and how to estimate range accurately.

----------


## Shearer

And don't eat stuff off the sidewalk, no matter how good it looks.

----------


## HuntnFish

Haha cheers shearer altho I have seen some roadkill that has looked pretty good .... I was planning on attending a coaching night here in otara ... getting properly setup with the correct equipment with help from the shop ... and hopefully joining the archery group out I  Whitford ... the idea was to relax and have some fun and practice and learn about what I was doing before joining mates hunting in December ... any advice you guys would give yourselves if you could when you were just getting up and running?

----------


## 7mmwsm

Shearer didn't say don't eat road kill. He said don't eat stuff off the sidewalk. I would say especially now we know you are from Otara.
Once your accuracy improves increase your shooting distance on targets. Or set up numerous bullseyes on your target. Good grouping is expensive and hard on arrows. The first time you "Robin Hood" an arrow(drive one inside another) it's exciting. Second one is ok. After that it pisses you off. 
And a bit of advice, if you shoot field archery in a group, shoot last. Because every other bastard will try to shoot up your arrow.

----------


## chris-b

Once grouping is solid then throw in some angles up and down hill..... you'll be surprised how different things are. 
Practise standing in 'non-optimal' stances, kneeling, leading out behind a tree etc. You'll never know when and how you'll need to shoot (probably when you're least ready).

Make sure you train with practise broadheads too, they fly differently to field tips.
Practice with the gear youll be hunting in, jackets, hats and bino cases can mess up you mojo if youre not used to shooting with them.
Range finder! Ive gotten away with not needing one for ages, shot lots of goats under 30m (my bow is fast and straight) but longer shots were iffy.. until I missed a good sized red deer up hill at 25m? I didnt think I need one. Lesson learnt.

I've practised everything on goats before going after deer, stalking, shooting, tracking, field dressing etc. Deer are 100 times harder (bush hunting for me anyway). 

Tune and train, tune and train, tune and train. 2-3 sessions a week until Dec and you should be getting pretty good

----------


## Boar Freak

> Haha cheers shearer altho I have seen some roadkill that has looked pretty good .... I was planning on attending a coaching night here in otara ... getting properly setup with the correct equipment with help from the shop ... and hopefully joining the archery group out I  Whitford ... the idea was to relax and have some fun and practice and learn about what I was doing before joining mates hunting in December ... any advice you guys would give yourselves if you could when you were just getting up and running?


Don't spend thousands on gear until you did a bit of hunting in case you don't like it. Get an average bow(maybe even sh) that's matched to your strength and LOP and good quality arrows and broad heads. I think fixed blades are a bit more forgiving at angle shots. Don't forget to line up the broad heads and I spin test all the arrows before shooting.

----------


## w8indq

> Hi all
> 
> New to the forums and hunting in general not to mention bow hunting. I am in the process of getting setup with the help of a shop here who seem to really helpful and wanting to get the setup correct for me. i was hoping you guys might have some advice or does and donts ... really any suggestions or comments welcome


Where are you from, if you want to do more hunting based target shooting send me a message and I will show ya franklin county archers in ramarama/bombay

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> And don't eat stuff off the sidewalk, no matter how good it looks.


Even carrots next to the karbarb van :Sick:

----------

